# Uneasy riding on flat



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Im an intermediate boarder, don't get me wrong, but something still catches me out. While learning and picking up the basics (which I did quickly and without lessons) I always found it a little sketchy cruizing on a long flat section. I felt I had overcome this by relaxing a little more and throw in the occassional carv, but still the odd line of snow catches an edge and throws me off balance and somtimes down, which then results in me unstrapping and pushing.
Any tips to overcome this?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

don't counter rotate your upper body, stay low, keep a low edge angle


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

what I've done which seems to work for me is, on long flats I would dig (my back leg's heel) into the ground causing the board to flex a little while still holding an edge(with my rear heel), my lower body is parallel to the board,while my upper body is slightly (not much) turned facing forward ,others may dissagree but it seems to work for me. Also leaning slightly forward. Once I get tired from that I'll go on my toe edge(slightly) recoupe, and switch back to my heel. Hope you got the visual of what I'm talking about


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

just try to keep your board on edge while being as flat as possible w/out going flat based, so u shouldn't turn, but should not be unstable as you would being completely flat based. only really go full flat based if you are about to hit a jump or ollie.

it also depends upon what bevel your board has. i have a 2 degree bevel and i can ride completely flat based w/out ne trouble really, but it takes some experience and knowing how your board responds and flexs etc...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, try to stay on a low angle. My personal mantra for riding over flats is: "whatever you do don't fall, and don't stop".


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a weird strategy for that. There are a few places at Timberline that you have to go through to access some of the better hills. Unfortunately, they are either flat or even uphill. Rather than burn up my tibialis anteriors holding my heel edge, I squat down and just lean back a little. Saves my legs and always gets me through the slow areas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Pop a squat :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Ride an edge on the flats. I ride on my toe-side.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Just don't ride switch :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Just get good at tic-tac'ing and you'll never have to worry about it!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Regular Guy said:


> Just get good at tic-tac'ing and you'll never have to worry about it!


 Whats tic-tac'ing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

as other have said stay on edge.

I usually catch at the end of day when my legs are tired, resulting in incorrect balance. I believe this is what occurs: 1) cruising flat based on flat ground 2) weight is even over board 3) slight shifts in balance results in tail shifting, now not following tip 4) bam edge caught, owww


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

*Tic Tac'ing*



laz167 said:


> Whats tic-tac'ing?


2009 US GOpen of Snowboarding on Vimeo

Time-1:01


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Get a Bataleon


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Regular Guy said:


> 2009 US GOpen of Snowboarding on Vimeo
> 
> Time-1:01


This looks particularly hilarious and stupid. :laugh:


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

What's your real name Regular Guy?


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Powderflow said:


> Im an intermediate boarder, don't get me wrong, but something still catches me out. While learning and picking up the basics (which I did quickly and without lessons) I always found it a little sketchy cruizing on a long flat section. I felt I had overcome this by relaxing a little more and throw in the occassional carv, but still the odd line of snow catches an edge and throws me off balance and somtimes down, which then results in me unstrapping and pushing.
> Any tips to overcome this?


For awhile it seemed like everyday I was bound to fall hard on a flat spot. I could link turns and start to carve but when I was trying to go straight and keep my speed.....BAMM I'd catch an edge and eat it.

One thing that helps is just to keep on an edge and don't really ride flat. I learned how to keep on an edge and go pretty straight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

was that gaper day at the US Open? lmao.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Regular Guy said:


> 2009 US GOpen of Snowboarding on Vimeo
> 
> Time-1:01


"
Tic-Tacing? Around here it's called "Goon walking" or "The harlem Shuffle" Its usually done on rails or boxes as per Lucas Magoon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

it's board running!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Regular Guy said:


> 2009 US GOpen of Snowboarding on Vimeo
> 
> Time-1:01


That's a duck walk, no? :dunno:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Duck walk or Gravity shuffle would be correct also.I actually like doing these, cause its probably the only trick im good at.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got a question about uneasy riding on flat, I do usually ride on an edge but I also notice that at times I will bend my back knee a bit and flex my front a bit and this help me keep balanced. I understand that there is no "wrong" way but is what I am doing a bad habit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

nos said:


> What's your real name Regular Guy?


Are you asking for my real name or the real name of Regular Guy?

But I was looking at it, and when I ride the flats, I stand really tall, almost to the point of locking my legs, but not. And then just kinda rock onto an edge. And then back and forth.

BTW-I've also heard it called crip walking. I kinda like that one more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

bend your knees and relax. that always works.. or just chuck in a quick turn


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> it's board running!


That's what I've always called it because I'm no good with hip new terms. :laugh:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Regular Guy said:


> BTW-I've also heard it called crip walking. I kinda like that one more.


From wiki:
The Crip Walk is a dance originated in the early 1970s by the Crip Gang from Compton, a suburb of Los Angeles, California by Crip gang members.[1] According to sociologists, its action carries with it connotations of Black pride and masculinity; "a performance that tends to be socially constructed as off limits to women, gay men, and those outside of ghetto-economics."[2]

The rivalry between the Crips and the Bloods spilled over into the world of entertainment, with the adoption of the gang dance by various rap music artists on the West Coast, who gave it its name, the Crip Walk. The 'Crip Walk' has become prominent on self-broadcasting sites such as YouTube due to the rappers' influence. MTV declined to broadcast any music videos that contained the Crip Walk.[3]


I call it duck walk or shuffle


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well they got "tick tacking" from skateboarding cause when you do that on a skate the wheels screetch and it sounds like tic tac. 

Personally, I call it penguining just because I like to have my own vernacular. Used like this in coversation:

Snowbaorder A: yo lets hit this down rail
Snowbardoer B: no I don't want to have to strap out and walk over there
Snowboarder A: Dude stop being a bitch and penguin over here

__ 

As for riding through the flats, I just like to lean back as far as possible resulting in a tail press and grab my tail. For some reason it makes me go faster too...more aerodynamic? less surfaces area? I dk but it works for me, never catch an edege, and the ladies like ; p


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> As for riding through the flats, I just like to lean back as far as possible resulting in a tail press and grab my tail. For some reason it makes me go faster too...more aerodynamic? less surfaces area? I dk but it works for me, never catch an edege, and the ladies like ; p


Steering while locked into a press is tough. I end up initiating a butter, which then scares the people around me, which makes me second guess myself, and I either catch or screw someone else up. So now I only go into press-mode when the cats arent crowded.


----------

